# Ideas for cleaning sand inside



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Over that past couple of months I have been thinking about doing a sand substrate in my 50 gallon. I have been thinking about doing playsand because of it's affordability. The one thing I would have to figure out is what would be the best way for me to clean the sand before placing it in the tank. I live in an apartment, so cleaning the sand outside with a garden hose, or using a utlility tub are not options. The most convenient way that I can think of is in the bath tub. Any ideas of the best way carrying this out? I do have a python type water changer system, that I could use to run to the tub. I think I remember once reading about someone placing the sand in a pillow case and than placing it in the shower to clean the sand, any thoughts of how well that might work?


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I've never heard the pillow case idea. I just put it in a bucket in my kitchen sink the particles that run off are small. Do make sure if you have any filters other than a sponge you turn them off while adding sand so it doesn't ruin your impellers, sand will eat up an impeller.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

k19smith said:


> I've never heard the pillow case idea. I just put it in a bucket in my kitchen sink the particles that run off are small. Do make sure if you have any filters other than a sponge you turn them off while adding sand so it doesn't ruin your impellers, sand will eat up an impeller.


 
Thanks, I have sponge filters running in this tank so don't have to worry about anything bring sucked up into the filter. If I do change the substrate I plan on doing a complete tear down taking everything and everyone out and do the change over. I am planning on placing a plant order soon, so I am thinking that if I do change the substrate I will wait until my plant order comes in. It will make is easier in redoing my aquascaping also then.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

I just did this in my apt. 


I used a 5 gallon bucket. Fill around 1/4 with sand then a little over half with water. Stir it up then pour out the water. I did this about 5 times.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Strand said:


> I just did this in my apt.
> 
> 
> I used a 5 gallon bucket. Fill around 1/4 with sand then a little over half with water. Stir it up then pour out the water. I did this about 5 times.


 
Thanks, I will probably either use the 5 gallon bucket I have, or I have a few smaller mop buckets that I had been using for when I was doing water changes via bucket method and set it up in the bath tub.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

I did it in the kitchen sink. 


It's really easy, just don't go overboard on the sand in the bucket. 1/4 to a 1/3 full. Might take awhile with a 50 gallon. 5 buckets I'm guessing because it only took one with my 12 and 10.


----------



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

*easy solution*

when you get your sand, check if it comes in a woven type bag, with the plastic strips overlapping eachother so that you get small holes so the water drains out of. if so, grab your bag cut the top wide open and pour buckets of water (since hose isnt available) into the sand, the water should just pull all the dirt out.


----------



## Chevelle (Sep 28, 2011)

I use pool filter sand and never wash it. I've never had a problem.


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

I did it in my bathroom sink. Filled a 3 gallon tuperware half way with sand, washed it thoroughly like 4 times, dumped the 'washed' substrate into the empty tank. Then went and repeated it, until I had enough substrate on the bottom. Took me probably 15 minutes to wash the substrate for my 20 gallon tank, and used about 30 LBs of Playsand from Home Depot (which was 3 dollars for a 50lb bag). After running a filter for 24 hours it was completely crystal clear. I then switched filter media (that one was my 'sand' cartridge that got all nasty with sand) and put in media from another tank to kickstart cycling, with plants and some additional substrate from the other tank. Worked like a charm.

Good luck!


----------



## TL1000RSquid (Sep 25, 2011)

Chevelle said:


> I use pool filter sand and never wash it. I've never had a problem.


 Same here, Pool sand is pretty clean as it comes, my LFS also sells decent sand for $15 for 25lbs which is very clean as well. Play sand is always dirty as hell I rather spend a few extra dollars on stuff I can just dump straight in the tank.


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I can say I was always wondering what all the fuss was about washing sand so much, well I figured it out. I have nothing but sand tanks but I've always bought play sand at lowes quick rinse into the tank it goes, well I needed sand and was at home depot there play sand sucks, after washing it for an hour it's still cloudy it has gravel chucks and a swear clay crap. It's the worst sand I've ever seen, the play sand at lowes is the same price $3 a bag. I wouldn't even want my kids playing in the crap from home depot. Never again I'll stick with lowes.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

I ended up getting my sand at Wal-mart, took a bit of rinsing and did a couple of water changes once the sand was in the tank, but cleaned up rather well. The method that I did decide to go with when I did clean my sand was I used 2 gallon buckets filled them about halfway with sand and ran the hose from my water changer into the buckets that were sitting in the bathtub. Once the sand was rinsed I placed the sand into a never used storage tote. I had cleaned the sand the night before I did the change over on the substrate.


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

if you gonna buy play sand, look for pre washed play sand.. you still need to rinse it, but it is not near as nasty


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Washing sand indoors, one should consider that this is very good way to clog sink trap's, plumbing.
Speaking from past expierience.(landlord was not amused)


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

BarbH said:


> Over that past couple of months I have been thinking about doing a sand substrate in my 50 gallon. I have been thinking about doing playsand because of it's affordability. The one thing I would have to figure out is what would be the best way for me to clean the sand before placing it in the tank. I live in an apartment, so cleaning the sand outside with a garden hose, or using a utlility tub are not options. The most convenient way that I can think of is in the bath tub. Any ideas of the best way carrying this out? I do have a python type water changer system, that I could use to run to the tub. I think I remember once reading about someone placing the sand in a pillow case and than placing it in the shower to clean the sand, any thoughts of how well that might work?



Barb,

I'd be careful about cleaning playsand in a bathroom tub for that many gallons. I'm wondering if the others who posted, saying they cleaned the sand only a handful of time in a bucket, were cleaning playsand. I agree with others, it's very dirty, and you will be putting lots of dirt/silt down the drain. It will also take a long time. That is my experience. Perhaps I over cleaned, because when I read on this site how to do it, it said to wash, and wash and wash again. My results were very good, but wow, lots and lots of water and very tiring. I'm soon going to clean a small amount to add to my tank that already has playsand in it, but I can't imagine cleaning sand for a 55 gal tank. I have a washtub to clean in, but I do remember Byron posting that you should not clean in a kitchen sink, and that may be because you will clog your sink. Hope you have success, no matter what you choose!

Gwen


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Concur - sand will clog a drain. I'm currently washing sand for a 40 gallon. I'm doing a 2 gallon bucket full each time (dumping the 2-gallon bucket of sand into a 5 gallon to rinse). I then jet vigorously with the garden hose, let "settle" for about 10-15 seconds, pour off the silt and repeat about 5 more times per bucket! One trick to save a little water and back-ache is that you don't have to completely fill the 5-gallon rinse bucket with water, just a few inches of water over the top of the sand is enough to suspend the lighter stuff. I can't imagine trying to do it indoors, it would be difficult.

I then dump the wet sand into a plastic container and work on the next bunch. It's taking a while... One bag done, working on the second. +1 on using the pre-washed sand form Lowes, good stuff.


----------



## patadams66 (Apr 16, 2011)

honestly i did 100 lbs in less than an hour. fill bucket with 1/3 to 1/2 of sand fill with water, swirl till all the sand is suspended in the water let settle pour off excess i did about 2 rinses per bucket. 

it was not that cloudy when i put the water and it in the aquarium as i let the tank fill by the water pouring in a bowl to disappate some of the force of the water, so my sand didnt get swirled in the tank by the water current.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

It's taking me a while, but not due to the actual rinsing work involved, my back muscles have some issues anyway and every time I go out to wash sand, I end up playing fetch with my two dogs instead of getting all the sand washed. The actual rising does go pretty quickly and I am probably over-rinsing, but I _hate _waiting for a cloudy tank to clear since I have to break down a 29g tank and replace it (including moving all the fish) with my new 40g in the same day.


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I confirmed today quickcrete play sand from lowes, is the prewashed kind, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## CL1992 (Sep 21, 2011)

I did the playsand for my 55 the same way - in 5 gallon buckets...it didn't take that long. I wouldn't do it in doors though!


----------

